

David Sacks’ Argument Is Rational, It’s a Good Thing Silicon Valley Isn’t - eb007
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/20/david-sacks-argument-is-rational-its-a-good-thing-silicon-valley-isnt/

======
eb007
I would love to hear Paul Graham's thoughts on this :)

